# Reading news



## jbionic2010

> Kullanıcı verileri ile ilgili yaşanan skandal nedeniyle tarihinin en zor günlerini geçiren Facebook'un, bu nedenle trilyonlarca dolara ulaşabilecek para cezaları ile karşı karşıya kalabileceği belirtiliyor.



1 question re endings in <tarihinin> =?? poss. + gen.
what is the reason for possessive ending? Do I get it right when I say: <tarihinin> establishes <Belirtisiz isim tamlaması> with the following phrase:
<Kullanıcı verileri ile ilgili yaşanan skandal nedeniyle> in order to justify the poss. ending
- and, on the other hand, it also establishes <Belirtili isim tamlaması> with the following phrase: <en zor günlerini> in order to justify the gen. ending ??


----------



## shafaq

*1- "*tarih*i*n*in* en zor günleri*"= *hardest days *of* *its *history*"

2-  Facebook'un, ... kalabileceği =Facebook's chance/possibility (*to be fined* )*


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

A rough translation

Kullanıcı verileri ile ilgili yaşanan skandal nedeniyle tarihinin en zor günlerini geçiren Facebook'un, bu nedenle trilyonlarca dolara ulaşabilecek para cezaları ile karşı karşıya kalabileceği belirtiliyor.

Concerning the customer data, due to the scandal , Facebook which is going through its hardest times in their history, and for that matter, a trillion dollar reaching fines are on their way ( reported as such )


----------



## jbionic2010

Sorry, my mistake, the possessive ending,of course
Thanks, shafaq


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks for the translation although it is not needed as I understand the general meaning even when I fail to understand the grammar


----------



## jbionic2010

Also, the very last accusative ending -*i* of <gün*leri*n*i* > is due to transitive properties of <geçiren>, ain't it?


----------



## Rallino

jbionic2010 said:


> Also, the very last accusative ending -*i* of <gün*leri*n*i* > is due to transitive properties of <geçiren>, ain't it?


----------



## analeeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> A rough translation
> 
> Kullanıcı verileri ile ilgili yaşanan skandal nedeniyle tarihinin en zor günlerini geçiren Facebook'un, bu nedenle trilyonlarca dolara ulaşabilecek para cezaları ile karşı karşıya kalabileceği belirtiliyor.
> 
> Concerning the customer data, due to the scandal , Facebook which is going through its hardest times in their history, and for that matter, a trillion dollar reaching fines are on their way ( reported as such )



This translation muddles the grammar of the original a bit though - I would say 'it is indicated/reported (without context I'm not sure) that Facebook, which is passing through the hardest times in its history due to an/the ongoing scandal concerning customer data, may as a result [of this scandal] face fines which could reach trillions of dollars.' The relative clause in the original with all the embedded stuff inside should ideally also be a relative clause in the English too.


----------

